

Ask HN: Would my signing-a-contract checklist be better as a FAQ? - dctoedt

A couple of months ago I put together a short e-book, <i>Signing a Business Contract? A Quick Checklist</i> [1] <i>for Greater Peace of Mind</i>. [2] The current version could be thought of as an MVP.<p>I have in mind producing a series of similar books, using materials I've written over the years and/or taught to my 3L contract-drafting classes.<p>QUESTION 1: Would the existing book be more likely to appeal to business people (including startup founders) if it were structured as a FAQ document, instead of as a checklist?<p>QUESTION 2: What other <i>practical</i> law-related subjects would such readers like to see covered in similar e-books?<p>Thanks in advance.<p>[1] The checklist itself is at http://www.ontechnologylaw.com/the-checklist-from-my-e-book-before-you-sign-a-business-contract/ - yes, I know, I'm giving away the core content of the book ....<p>[2] The book ($12.99 at this writing; pricing suggestions are welcome) is available from e-junkie.com via http://www.ontechnologylaw.com/before-you-sign-a-business-contract-a-five-point-final-checklist-for-business-managers-and-executives/ - eventually I'll work on a proper landing page instead of just a blog posting.
======
michael_dorfman
Odd. I read the checklist, and it's not at all what I would have expected (or
recommended), which is:

1) Have your lawyer read the contract, carefully 2) Listen to what he says

I don't know about you, but I sure as hell want to do more than _spot-check_
for "contract provisions that could cause real problems for your business."

~~~
dctoedt
Thanks for the feedback, michael_dorfman. From my narrow professional
viewpoint, it'd be lovely if no one ever signed a contract without consulting
an experienced lawyer who had expertise in the specific field :-) The reality
is otherwise (and that's not necessarily a bad thing). I wrote the book in
part because many, many people sign contracts:

\- without consulting a lawyer at all (not every contract _needs_ legal
review); and/or

\- in consultation with a lawyer who doesn't have quite the level of
experience and tacit knowledge that might be desired.

The book isn't intended as a substitute for a detailed legal review. It's more
akin to a checklist that reminds a doctor to do the obvious, basic stuff like
washing your hands before examining a patient.

